# Idiom: Get a Life



## Zagga Dotchni

Idiom: Get a Life

как будет "Get a Life" на русском?

Например, жизнь кого-то неинтересна; у него, допустим, нет хобби, нет работы или подругы, и ту человеке кто-то говорит 'Get a Life'. Это немного обидный


----------



## Nooodles

dig your own hole, mind your own business.


----------



## Natalisha

You can say:

_Не суй свой нос в чужие дела!_  ( = don't stick your nose into other people's business) - very offensive

_Займись делом!_ ( = take care of business) - this one is not so offensive


----------



## Sobakus

Zagga Dotchni said:


> Idiom: Get a Life
> 
> как будет "Get a Life" на русском?
> 
> Например, жизнь кого-то неинтересна; у него, допустим, нет хобби, нет работы или подруги, и этому человеку кто-то говорит 'Get a Life'. Это немного обидно(adverb)



Нету ничего подобного в русском языке, насколько знаю. Можно только выразить эту же мысль прямыми оскорблениями, к примеру "Ну ты и ботан(ик)!"(You're such a nerd!).

*Natalisha*, если я понимаю это выражение правильно, то ваши примеры тут неверны.


----------



## Natalisha

Sobakus said:


> Нету ничего подобного в русском языке, насколько знаю. Можно только выразить эту же мысль прямыми оскорблениями, к примеру "Ну ты и ботан(ик)!"(You're such a nerd!).
> 
> *Natalisha*, если я понимаю это выражение правильно, то ваши примеры тут неверны.



Right you are, Sobakus. I wasn't attentive enough reading the OP. I thought Zagga was asking about the reaction of the person whose life was boring.

And still, I would go with "Займись делом!"


----------



## Maroseika

Начни жить, начни уже наконец жить!
But of course this is not an idiom.


----------



## Saluton

http://www.multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=get+a+life


----------



## estreets

Если надо "сказать обидно", я бы сказала:
Хватит ерундой страдать...
Кончай страдать фигней ...


----------



## morzh

*Займись делом* - is a good version, as it is close to "get a job!" which is another version of "get a life!".

Also Estreets' examples are good.

Or: "Займись чем-нибудь!"


----------



## Sobakus

You won't sound offensive advising someone to get a job or get busy in Russian, and for that matter "get a life" can as well be addressed to a person who only works and doesn't have any spare time. "Ерундой страдать" means "to fool around", so it doesn't quite fit here as well. All of the suggested has corresponding expressions in English.


----------



## morzh

Beg to differ.

"Get a life!" means exactly that - "Тебе, что, делать нечего, кроме как всякой фигней заниматься? / Перестань заниматься всякой ерундой и займись, наконец делом! Женись/стань охотником/найди работу/купи дом/ найди себе хобби". 

For example, if in a web chat room some people for days keep beating to death some insignificant topic, like an interaction of Ross and Rachel in one particular episode of "Friends", someone may barge in and say "C'mon people! Get a life, will you! It's just 2 minutes of one episode, and you've been here for 2 weeks now!"


----------



## Zagga Dotchni

Thanks for all the replies. I have a much better understanding now.

'Ну ты и ботан(ик/ка)' works great. I assume Ну ты и ботанка isn't that rude if it's meant in a light-hearted manner.


I want to say something like *''привет ботанка! Get a life!...call me."*


----------



## Natalisha

Zagga Dotchni said:


> I want to say something like *''привет ботанка! Get a life!...call me."*


 No, you can't say "ботанка".  
The right word is "ботаник", which we use referring to a male.


Sobakus said:


> "Ну ты и ботан(ик)!"(You're such a nerd!).


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> No, you can't say "ботанка".
> The right word is "ботаник", which we use referring to a male.



"Ботаник" - мне кажется, что, как указатель профессии, это - существительное общего рода, и поэтому меняться не будет.
Она - ботаник.
Он - ботаник.

Speaking ЖЕ  of the whole thing, "ботаник....get a life, call me....." -  I'm biting my tongue....

PS> Вспомнилось. К учительнице ботаники применялось слово "ботаничка". Но: слово это, наряду с "химичка", "физичка" и т.д. - школьный слэнг, "училка по ботанике/химии/физике". А не ж.р. соотв. слов "ботаник/химик/физик".


----------



## Saluton

Natalisha said:


> No, you can't say "ботанка".


I disagree. The word ботанка exists. 29,600 Google hits, after all.


----------



## Natalisha

Saluton said:


> I disagree. The word ботанка exists. 29,600 Google hits, after all.


What a surprise!


----------



## Sobakus

morzh said:


> Speaking ЖЕ  of the whole thing, "ботаник....get a life, call me....." -  I'm biting my tongue....



There's also домоседа - "one who stays at home all the time" that isn't offensive. Like "Привет, домоседа, позвони мне!".


----------



## Garbuz

Saluton said:


> I disagree. The word ботанка exists. 29,600 Google hits, after all.


 
Maybe it's because of the generation gap, but ботанка does irritate my ear. Even ботан(ик) sounds to me like some lousy teenage slang. 

I suggest  "Твоя жизнь - прозябание. Очнись!" for "Get a life'


----------



## rusita preciosa

Garbuz said:


> I suggest "Твоя жизнь - прозябание. Очнись!"


You need to accompany this with very dramatic gesticulation, possibly wearing a cape. Instrumental music as a background could be advisable too - I recommend "ride of the valkyries".


----------



## Garbuz

rusita preciosa said:


> You need to accompany this with very dramatic gesticulation, possibly wearing a cape. Instrumental music as a background could be advisable too - I recommend &quot;ride of the valkyries&quot;.


 
Yes, I already see myself playing the part of Joseph Surface in R.Sheridan's 'The School for Scandal'.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Garbuz said:


> Yes, I already see myself playing the part of Joseph Surface in R.Sheridan's 'The School for Scandal'.



(*and* I learned something new today!)


----------



## morzh

Maybe the word "ботаник" with its new meaning of "nerd", which has been in existence for a relatively short time, (and is still a novelty youth slang) also acquired the gender parameter.

BTW, Google's 21,000 hits is a very low number. Compared to almost 6,000,000 hits for "ботаник".  Or 200,000 of "очкарик". Or 655,000 for "чувиха". 3,400,000  - "отморозок".  180,000 - "прибамбас". Which indicates that even for a slang word it still has low usage.


----------

